# Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?



## Pauli (4. März 2014)

*Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Hallo liebe Community!

Nach meinem Umzug habe ich nun noch keinen DSL - Anschluss. Ich bin dann vorerst in simplen Tarifvergleichen (dslcheck24) hängengeblieben, bis ich mich hier nun etwas durchgelesen habe und einige Fragen doch aufkommen, da die Rechnung doch nicht einfach nur mit Zahlen (€) zu funktionieren scheint.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer DSL 16000 Leitung. Ich surfe viel im Internet und spiele Counter-Strike, lade jedoch nur gelegentlich Dateien herunter und betreibe kein Streaming. Außerdem teile ich die Leitung mit keiner anderen Person. Ich denke, alles über DSL 16k wäre zu hoch für meine Anforderungen, *oder*? 

Ich hatte bis jetzt 2x eine DSL Leitung von der TCOM. Relativ teuer, aber NIE ein einziges Problem bezüglich Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit/Abbruch. Komischerweise lief die eine Leitung nur bis genau 16k , die andere sogar an die 19k. Bei der ersteren hatte ich aber einen besseren Ping (bei gleichem PC, Config / Server etc. *Wie kann das sein? Wovon ist denn der Ping abhängig? *Mir ist der Ping relativ wichtig für CS.

Bei meiner neuen Wohnung bietet nun die Telekom VDSL an (bis 50k), andere Anbieter nur 16000. Wenn ich das jetzt in anderen Beiträgen richtig erlesen habe, mieten(?) bzw. nutzen andere Anbieter das Netz der Telekom. Ist das angebot von VDSL an meiner neuen Adresse jetzt ein "Indiz" dafür , das "Fremdanbieter" in meinem Gebiet schon stark ausgelastet oder beschnitten sind? Ist dann Telekom trotz dem Aufpreis das Geld wert? Wie gesagt hatte bis jetzt immer gute Erfahrungen. 

Ich weiß sowieso nicht, ob man da aus der Ferne etwas zu sagen kann. Ich bitte auch um Verständnis für die Fragen, auch wenn einige bestimmt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen Ich habe von der Materie nicht viel Schimmer.

Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass bei einem Anschluss der TCOM man seine eigene IPv6 Adresse bekommt und bei anderen Anbietern nicht? Ist das ein Vorteil?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Liebe Grüße 

Pauli


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

1. Schau dir mal die letzten 2 oder 3 Seiten der Threadübersicht an. Es gab vor kurzem mehrere mit ähnlichem Anliegen 
2. Die Internetleitung ist stark wohnortabhängig. Daher kann hier niemand konkrete Aussagen über deine persönliche Situation machen. 
3. Der Ping ist vor allem von der Leitungslänge und von der Technik abhängig. Letzteres meint z.B. Fastpath, interleaving low und normales interleaving. 
Daher kannst du bspw. einen super Ping mit einer 2k Leitung haben, wenn du direkt neben dem Verteiler wohnst und einen schlechteren Ping mit 16k. 
4. Bei VDSL ist der Ping minimal höher als bei 16k mit low interleaving. 
5. Es gibt nicht nur Leitungen von der Telekom. Daneben gibt es noch als zweiten großen Anbieter Telefonica Deutschland und mehrere kleine, lokale Anbieter.
Bei der Telekom hat aber eigentlich das beste Routing zu den Servern. 
6. Ich habe von dieser IPv6 Adresse noch nichts gehört, ist aber eigentlich auch eher negativ zu sehen. > Kabel-Internet-Kunden wissen, was ich meine.
7. Meine Leitung habe ich bei 1&1 (VDSL50) = Telekom Leitung und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Kostet weniger und bessere Hardware dazu.


----------



## pitpiti (4. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

das kann dir viel helfen Verivox: Tarife vergleichen & mehrere hundert Euro sparen


----------



## SilentMan22 (4. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Dein ungefährer Wohnort wäre vielleicht ganz interessant, dann man kann dir auch besser sagen, welcher Anbieter empfehlenswert ist, denn die sist in der Tat ziemlich stark Standort abhängig.


----------



## Cinnayum (4. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Die Telekom schaltet die Leitung, wie sie denkt.
Bei Arcor (Vodafone) konnte man früher einzelne Parameter selbst bestimmen (aber dann evtl. Ausfälle / Übertragungsfehler in Kauf nehmen).

Der Telekom-Service ist einer der besten. Oft verschrien, aber die sind sehr schnell und haben einfach die meisten Angestellten dort.
Zu 1&1 hört man nur Chaosstories oder dass es komplett ohne Probleme funktioniert. Dazwischen scheint es nix zu geben.

IPv6 ist eher ein Marketinggag...


----------



## Pauli (4. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Hallo K3n$i,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das hat mir sehr geholfen. Habe mir jetzt noch einmal diesen Thread hochgeholt. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...-beratung-bzgl-internetanbieter-router-3.html

Mit ins Boot kommen also Easybell und 1&1 wegen der guten Hardware. Nochmal zur Zusammenfassung:

Grundsätzlich alles abhängig vom Wohnort. 

@pitpit Danke, tolle Seite. Klappt das auch alles in der Theorie mit dem Verivox Rabatt?

Aber,

Telekom: bestes Routing, von mir gute Erfahrungen, Service ok
easybell: Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, sehr guter Ruf, leider keine Hardware, --> Verbindlichen Bandbreitencheck eben angefortdert.
1&1: so wie ich es höre entweder super oder sehr bescheiden, super Hardware
KD: ich habe selber nur schlechtes gehört, aber gutes P/L bei 50k Leitungen

EDIT: ohh schon wieder so viele Antworten! Danke!

@ Silentman Norddeutschland/ bei Bremen 30 KM

@Cinnayum Danke für die Info


----------



## Pauli (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

So ich melde mich nochmal , habe von easybell 12000 garantiert bekommen. Da easybell sich bestimmt auch ein bisschen nach unten absichern möchte (da man sonst rel. schnell kündigen kann), denke ich das ist ein guter Wert. 

Tendiere aufgrund vom guten Ruf und dem P/L momentan zu easybell 16k. Dort ist vorallem auch schon eine komplette Telefonflat enthalten, wodurch keine zusätzlichen Kosten ins Mobilfunknetz entstehen. Finde ich sehr toll, da ich oft vom Festnetz auf Mobil telefoniere und dies in der Vergangenheit schon öfter zu einer deutlich höheren Rechnung geführt hat.

Noch zwei Fragen: Was ist Fastpath? Lese ich dort zum ersten mal, kostet einen kleinen Obulus pro Monat (0,99€). Lohnt sich das für meine Präferenzen (Gaming CS , Youtube, Internet surfen?).

und: Man kann dort eine Fritzbox 7390 einmalig relativ günstig kaufen oder mit anmieten. Habe jetzt in dem o.g. Thread gesehen, dass diese sehr bescheiden sein soll. Würde mir also selbst eine besorgen. Welches ist zu empfehlen?

EDIT: Noch eine Frage: Habe mich gerade über die Telefonica vermittlungsstellen gekümmert (Distanz), die easybell ja Nutzen würde. Bei mir in der Nähe sind zwei. Einmal 1,1 KM entfernt und einmal 3,3 (Vllt auch im Zusammenhang ob sich Fastpath lohnt)

Danke und LG


----------



## K3n$! (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Fastpath schaltet die Fehlerkorrektur ab. Je nach Anschluss der Leitung (kannst du z.B. sehen, wenn du eine Fritzbox hast), 
beträgt das Interleaving (Fehlerkorrektur) bis zu 16ms je Richtung = 32ms. Bei meinem VDSL Anschluss sind das z.B. 7ms + 6ms, 
weshalb ich zu heise.de (als Referenzserver) 25ms Latenz habe. Ohne hätte ich (25ms - (7ms + 6ms)) nur = 12ms. 

Daher ist Fastpath fürs online Gaming sehr wichtig. Diese Option findet man leider auch nur noch bei wenigen Anbietern. 
Bei der Telekom wird nur interleaving low bei der 16k Leitung geschaltet, was aber quasi das gleiche bewirken soll. 

Zusätzlich möchte ich allerdings sagen, dass durch das etwas schlechtere Routing von Telefonica Deutschland der Ping leicht höher ist, 
als bei der Telekom. Das liegt einfach daran, dass die Telekom der größte dt. Anbieter ist und sich deshalb viele Anbieter direkte 
Verbindungen zu den Telekom Servern gelegt haben. 

Bei der Easybell-Einschätzung sehe ich das genauso. Die garantierte Bandbreite liegt immer etwas drunter. Das siehst du z.B. bei TurricanVeteran.
> Schau mal in den angepinnten Thread. 

Bei dem Router rate ich dir von der 7390 ab. Erstmal finde ich geliehene Router nicht so dolle und zweitens ist das verbaute Modem ziemlich schlecht. 
Ich habe eine 7360 (der Allrounder) und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Pauli (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Hi k3n$i, 

Danke für deine Antwort. 

Ja das mit dem Ping habe ich mir schon gedacht, aber denke man kann ja etwas mit dem Fastpath gegensteuern. Außerdem ist das P/L Verhältnis wie gesagt echt toll für den Tarif. Habe mich jetzt für den 16k easybell Tarif entschieden + Fastpath. 

Werde mir dann wohl eine 7360 besorgen und auf die 7390 verzichten. Unterstützt die 7360 auch Fastpath usw.?


----------



## K3n$! (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ich denke, mit Easybell machst du nichts falsch. Viele die über den Anbieter berichten, sind sehr zufrieden. 
Und wenn dir die Leistung nicht reicht, kannst du ja immer noch zur Telekom wechseln, denn bei Easybell 
gibt es ja kein MVLZ. 
Ja, die 7360 sollte Fastpath ohne Probleme unterstützen. Mir ist auch eigentlich kein Fall bekannt, 
bei dem überhaupt ein Gerät nicht Fastpath annimmt.

Edit: Beim Kauf habe ich übrigens gute Erfahrungen mit Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gemacht. 

Edit#2: Du kannst ja vielleicht einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht verfassen, damit sich die nächsten auch ein Bild von Easybell machen können


----------



## Pauli (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ja mache ich gerne, wird aber wohl noch ~ 2 Wochen dauern. Melde mich bestimmt auch noch mal im Thread von TurricanVeteran bzgl. der Optimierung  

Noch eine Frage zur 7360: Ist ja eine super Box, für mich nur eigentlich sehr oversized, oder? (Anforderungen: 1 PC, 1 Laptop, Telefonie)
Oder ist diese auch vom Modem her schlichtweg am Besten, sodass sich der Aufpreis mit Sicht auf die Geschwindigkeit lohnt ? Gäbe es noch Alternativen?

LG


----------



## K3n$! (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Die Sache ist die: Du brauchst eine Box mit IP-Telefonie-Funktion, da du ja keine analoge Telefonie mehr hast. 
Daher brauchst du schon mal eine Box der 7***-Serie, um die Telefone an die Box anzuschließen. 
Die 3***-Serie kann das nicht. 
Du kannst natürlich auch andere Router mit Modem nehmen. Nur musst du dann gucken, wie du deine Telefone 
anschließt. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich mich da gerade vertue, aber ich meine, das wäre so. 
Da gäbe es dann schon deutlich mehr Auswahl.
Wenn du bei AVM bleiben möchtest, gäbe es noch die 7330 und die 7270/7272.
Ich persönlich würde wie gesagt, mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen nach einer gebrauchten/neuwertigen/neuen 7360 MIT RECHNUNG suchen.
Denn nur mit dieser bekommst du die 5 Jahre Garantie durch AVM, soweit ich weiß. 

> Avm 7360 eBay Kleinanzeigen

Die SL-Variante müsste für dich auch reichen. Hier fehlt nur die analoge Telefonie, die du ja bei Easybell ohnehin nicht hast.


----------



## Pauli (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Super Tipp, danke. Hab da schon was Gutes gefunden. 1&1 oder EWE Branding hat keine Auswirkungen, oder?


----------



## K3n$! (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Das Branding kannst du normalerweise mit dem Rukerneltool entfernen. 
Ob das bei der SL-Variante auch geht, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 
I.d.R. ist da beim Branding auch nichts gravierendes vom Reseller verändert worden. 

Auf die Rechnung achten


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Gibt es keinen Kabelanschlussanbieter bei Euch? Kabel Deutschland, Kabel-BW, Unitymedia?


----------



## Pauli (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Hey Icedaft! 

Doch gibt es, das wäre dann KD. Würdest du KD easybell vorziehen? Ich habe nur schlechtes gehört um ehrlich zu sein bzgl. Geschwindigkeit und Zuverlässigkeit, deswegen habe ich Kabelanschlussanbieter garnicht mit in die Auswahl genommen sondern nur TCOM / Telefonica ADSL Anbieter.


----------



## Pixekgod (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

würde Kabelanschluss immer vorziehen ist meist schneller. 
und ist genauso zuverlässig wie der andere Anschluss auch


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Es dürfte schwer fallen, vergleichbare oder bessere Leistungen zu dem Preis bei einem DSL-Provider zu bekommen...

http://www.kabeldeutschland.de/internet-telefon/

HomeBox Fritz!Box 6360 AVM - WLAN Router von Kabel Deutschland


----------



## MaxRink (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Wobei es bei KD darauf ankommt, wie viele Leute in deinerr Umgebung bei KD sind. Deren Backend ist bei weitem nicht so gut ausgebaut wie beispielsweise das von KBW. Schneller als DSL bist du meist trotzdem.


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Selbst wenn er im Worstcase nur die Hälfte seines 100er-Anschlusses bekommt, dann ist er immer noch schneller als wenn er sehr nah an einem VDSL-Knotenpunkt wohnt...


----------



## Pauli (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Man jetzt kann ih mich nicht Entscheiden  Bei easybell müsste ich natürlich die BOX extra bestellen. Geht mir eigentlich hauptsächlich um den Ping, und da weiß ich nur dass der Bei Easybell mit Faspath bestimmt echt ok ist (1000m bis zum Verteiler). Aber bei KD würde ich die Box dazubekommen. HMMM


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Wenn Du überwiegend spielst, dann ist eine 100er-Leitung im Zusammenhang mit Steam & Co. Gold wert bzw. spielt das Geld schnell wieder ein, da man nicht mehr auf den Kauf der Spiele in der Box angewiesen ist.


----------



## K3n$! (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Bei KD musst du allerdings die Fritzbox auch für 5€/Monat dazu mieten. 
Bei der kostenlosen Variante bekommst du nur diesen Hitron Müll, wo du selbst für WLAN extra zahlen musst.

Wenn bei dir Kabelinternet vorhanden ist, würde ich aber auch nochmal stark drüber nachdenken.
Ne 100er Leitung ist schon was feines. 

Du kannst ja mal bei mir im Thread gucken:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...ie-schnell-ist-deine-leitung.html#post5442924

Dort sind die KD Anschlüsse auch mit vorn dabei.


----------



## BloodySuicide (5. März 2014)

bei Kabel kann man auch einfach das Modem nehmen und nen 50€ TP-Link dahinter schalten. Die FB ist eh totaler Müll


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ich hab mit meiner 6360 keine Probleme, wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. März 2014)

WLAN ist Misst und es fehlen viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Icedaft (6. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Du verwechselst die Box nicht zufällig mit der 6320? 

Von der ist bekannt das es Probleme mit dem Wlan gibt/gab.

Was fehlen Dir für Einstellungsmöglichkeiten? (interessiert mich wirklich, von daher darf es auch ein wenig ausführlicher sein).


----------



## Pauli (8. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Moin Jungs, ich habe doch noch einmal eine Frage:

Ist diese 7360 für mein easybell 16k + FP geeignet?

Fritz! Box 7360 SL von 1&1 Home Server in Bremen - Neustadt | Netzwerk & Modem gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

LG


----------



## Icedaft (8. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Kann man theoretisch nehmen, hast Du Dich jetzt schon nach einem Kabelanschluss erkundigt?


----------



## Pauli (8. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ja, das habe ich gemacht. Ich wohne in einem Mehrfamilienhaus mit 8 Parteien und 2 Nachbarn haben das und sind nicht zufrieden, deswegen habe ich den Gedanken gleich mal über den Haufen geworfen. Das Thema Bandbreitenvorteil ist bei mir sowieso nicht so relevant, da ich kaum Dinge lade oder streame, es geht mir eher um die Zuverlässigkeit und den Ping. Die Verteilerstation von Telefonica ist 1000m entfernt und easybell bietet noch Fastpath an. Ich denke, dass das im Moment eher das ist, was ich suche. AUßerdem kann ich bei easybell wenn es mir nicht gefällt monatlich kündigen. Ein weiterer Vorteil, weshalb ich es ersteinmal damit versuchen möchte. 

Wie gesagt wurde mir auch von easybell eine Bandbreite von 12.000 zugesichert. Das schätze ich als rel. hoch ein, da die sich ja auch nach unten absichern möchten und man nicht sofort kündigt.

Aber wie gesagt danke für deine Tipps  LG


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. März 2014)

Ich habe mit KabelBW 100k 3Play einen Ping durch 2 Wände und ein Geschoss mit WLAN von 13-14ms. Spiele selber CS:GO und andere Shooter und da hab ich keinerlei Probleme. Über LAN kann ich das mal testen


----------



## Pauli (8. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ja, ich möchte das auch garnicht schlechtreden^^ Aber meine Gründe habe ich ja erläutert. 
LG


----------



## K3n$! (8. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Die 7360 kann auf jeden Fall Fastpath, wie hier z.B. zu sehen (allerdings @VDSL2):
DSL-Modem Hilfe - Forum :: Thema anzeigen - Fritz!Box im Grenzbereich (7390 und 7360)

> 3. Post


----------



## Gary94 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> IPv6 ist eher ein Marketinggag...


 
IPv6 ist kein Marketinggag


----------



## Pauli (16. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

So ich bins nochmal^^

Habe jetzt meine 7360 SL bekommen und wollte die Daten eintragen, die mir easybell schon zugeschickt hat. 
Leider komme ich nicht auf das Fritzbox Interface :/

Habe schon den Cache entleert und es mit der Standard IP bzw. fritz.box versucht -.-

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

PC Lan Port ist jetzt mit Fritz Box verbunden und Die Fritzbox ist am Stromnetz , sonst noch nix hab ja noch keien SPlitter.

LG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Pauli schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee?


Hier ist beschrieben, wie du unter win7 die ip deines rechners manuell festlegst. (wird unter win8 nicht sonderlich anders sein) Dabei kannst du gleich die daten aus den screenshots verwenden. (die gehen gleich für die fritzboxen)
Anschließend browser öffnen und in der adresszeile die 192.168.178.1 eintippen. Dann solltest du im web-interface sein.


> PC Lan Port ist jetzt mit Fritz Box verbunden und Die Fritzbox ist am Stromnetz , sonst noch nix hab ja noch keien SPlitter.


 Du bekommst auch keinen splitter, weil du ihn nicht benötigst.  Die fritzbox kommt direkt an die telefondose. Das kabel dafür müßte beiliegen, ansonsten geht auch eines mit einem tae-stecker auf der einen und einem rj11 auf der anderen. (mit sowas wird z.b. auch ein fax oder telefon angeschlossen)


----------



## Pauli (17. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Vielen Dank, werde es heute Abend probieren


----------



## Pauli (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

So ich melde mich zurück, funktioniert leider nicht :/

Ist ein Patch cat 5.e Kabel denn das richtige für die Verbindung zwischen Router und PC ?
Morgen werde ich freigeschaltet und jetzt scheitert es echt an dem Router  Kann der Router auch schrott sein? Wie gesagt ist von ebay geschossen. Lämpchen gehen aber alle 

LG


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Beim Router sollte ein Patchkabel dabei gewesen sein.


----------



## K3n$! (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Bezieht dein PC denn eine IP vom Router via DHCP ?
Versuch vielleicht auch mal den Router zu resetten (Hardreset, falls es das noch gibt).
Zur Not würde ich dir auch raten, mal bei AVM anzurufen. 
Die haben ja eine Berliner Festnetznummer (haben mir damals z.B. kostenlos die Gummifüße für die Box zugeschickt  ).


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Pauli schrieb:


> So ich melde mich zurück, funktioniert leider nicht :/


Hätte aber sollen, falls die ip noch die standard-ip ist.
Ergo, alles wieder auf automatischen bezug der ip zurück stellen, rechtsklick auf das netzwerk-symbol unten rechts (in der taskleiste)-> netzwerk unf freigabecenter-> lan verbindung (rechte fenster-hälfte)->details. Dort schaust du unter "IpV4-Standardgateway" und sollte dort eine ip stehen, dann ist das die deines routers. (die gibst du dann in der adresszeile des browsers ein)



> Ist ein Patch cat 5.e Kabel denn das richtige für die Verbindung zwischen Router und PC ?


Das ist schon fast egal, was du für eines nimmst. Was du hast ist aber das richtige.
Leuchten die 2 led`s am lan-port deines rechners? (blinke ggf.) Wenn ja, hast du auch eine verbindung. Du kannst zudem bei der fritzbox mal alle lan-ports durch probieren. (evt. wurden nicht benutzte deaktiviert)


> Morgen werde ich freigeschaltet und jetzt scheitert es echt an dem Router  Kann der Router auch schrott sein? Wie gesagt ist von ebay geschossen. Lämpchen gehen aber alle


 Auf der router oberseite sind 2 tasten. (zumindest ist das bei meiner 7270 so) Davon sollte eine mit wlan beschriftet sein. Wenn du sie drückst müßte die kontroll-led für das wlan entweder an oder aus gehen. (damit wird wlan aus bzw. an geschaltet) Ist dem so, wird der router auch i.o. sein.


----------



## Pauli (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Beim Router sollte ein Patchkabel dabei gewesen sein.


 
Gebraucht gekauft , war nur das Netzteil dabei :/



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hätte aber sollen, falls die ip noch die standard-ip ist.
> Ergo,  alles wieder auf automatischen bezug der ip zurück stellen, rechtsklick  auf das netzwerk-symbol unten rechts (in der taskleiste)-> netzwerk  unf freigabecenter-> lan verbindung (rechte  fenster-hälfte)->details. Dort schaust du unter  "IpV4-Standardgateway" und sollte dort eine ip stehen, dann ist das die  deines routers. (die gibst du dann in der adresszeile des browsers ein)
> 
> Das ist schon fast egal, was du für eines nimmst. Was du hast ist aber das richtige.
> ...



Hey, vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich  probiere es gleich mal. Das mit der WLAN Leute geht aufjedenfall (hatte  ich gestern auch probiert)  . Das mit dem Lan Port blinken teste ich  und auch die verschiedenen Ports an der Box werden getestet. Im Notfall  rufe ich bei der Hotline an. 

Wird bei dem Interface eigentlich ein PW abgefragt ? Ich habe nämlich keins mitbekommen -.-




K3n$! schrieb:


> Bezieht dein PC denn eine IP vom Router via DHCP ?
> Versuch vielleicht auch mal den Router zu resetten (Hardreset, falls es das noch gibt).
> Zur Not würde ich dir auch raten, mal bei AVM anzurufen.
> Die haben ja eine Berliner Festnetznummer (haben mir damals z.B. kostenlos die Gummifüße für die Box zugeschickt  ).



OK  Wenn nix mehr hilft mache ich das  Danke dir


----------



## Pauli (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

So ich bins nochmal, Verbindung haut nicht hin :/ Weder am Laptop noch am PC , 2 verschiedene Kabel probiert, alle 4 Lan Ports probiert.

Im Netzwerk und Freigabecenter gibt er mir nichtmal die LAN Verbindung als Anzeige, weil unter Verbindungen bei der Ethernet nur steht "kein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen

Power / DSL Led blinkt die ganze Zeit. WLan leuchte An bzw Aus je nachdem ob man den Schalter dafür drückt. Am Lan Port des PCs kein blinken der LED's , stimmt also überein mit der MEldung "kein Netzwerkkabel angeschlossen"

2 Anhänge

LG und DAnke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Hmmm... dann könnte dein lan-kabel defekt sein. Probiere es mal mit einem anderen.
Hast du mal versucht mittels wlan eine verbindung her zu stellen? Der wlan-schlüssel (default-schlüssel) steht hinten auf der box (irgendwo beim typenschild).
Du kannst die box übrigens auch mal resetten. Leider hat avm den reset-knopf eingespart () und du wirst das somit per telefon machen müssen. Wie das geht steht hier.(firmware-version überprüfen ist aber überflüssig, da mit sicherheit neuer)
http://www.avm.de/de/News/artikel/newsletter/auslieferungszustand.html


----------



## Pauli (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Hey, danke für deine Antwort. Wie soll das denn funktionieren mit dem ins Wlan kommen? Die box hat ja noch garkeinen Zugang zum internet :o ich versuchs trotzdem mal


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Wlan hat doch nix mit internet zu tun. Nimm einfach einen laptop oder sonst was, was wlan hat, und suche damit nach wlan`s in der umgebung. (router bzw. dessen wlan sollte freilich laufen) 
Dann schaust du, welches von den angezeigten wlan`s das stärkste ist und ggf. "7360" im namen hat. (bei mehreren sehr starken mußt du durch probieren) Damit versuchst du dich zu verbinden. (passwort wird dann abgefragt)


----------



## Decrypter (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ich denke mal, das einfachste wird hier sein, die FritzBox via angeschlossenem Telefon in den Auslieferungszustand zurückzusetzen. Dann stellt sich auch die Frage nach einem evtl. Passwort für das Webinterface nicht mehr. Denn selbst wenn du doch noch auf das Webinterface kommen solltest, so kommst du ohne Passwort nicht weiter. Und ob der Vorbesitzer die Box in den Auslierfungszustand zurückgesetzt hat, darf doch mal bezweifelt werden....


----------



## Pauli (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Danke für eure Antworten! Habe leider kein Telefon im Moment (gerade umgezogen, Student ) , aber @TurricanVeteran , Vielen Dank mit dem WLAN Tipp, stecke da einfach nicht in der Materie^^ 
WLan sofort mit super Signal da, Verbindung ging mit dem PW auf der Rückseite der Fritzbox. Nun steht folgendes bei Details der Verbindung :

Siehe Anhang

Das jetzt als feste IP bei IPv4 reinkloppen und ich komme auf das Interface?  LG

EDIT: Hat auch so geklappt , habe einfach fritz.box eingegeben  so einfach hatte ich garnicht mehr gedacht ! Und das mit dem Passwort für das Interface war auch kein Ding! Konnte die Box einfach auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, das hatte ich ja eh vor  Vllt klappt es dann auch mit den normalen LAN Ports und nicht nur über WLan 
Vielen lieben Dank an alle ! Habt mir sehr geholfen. Ich berichte noch , jetzt erstmal die Daten eintragen  LG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (18. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Pauli schrieb:


> Das jetzt als feste IP bei IPv4 reinkloppen und ich komme auf das Interface?  LG


Das brauchst du natürlich nicht. Ich hatte nur gedacht, das die automatische adressvergabe mal wieder nicht will. (so ein router ist ja auch nur ein mensch ) Da dran hatte es nun aber nicht gelegen...


----------



## Pauli (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ja 

Kannst du noch einen guten WLAN Usb Stick empfehlen? Mein Pc liegt leider von der einzigen Telefondose in der Wohnung weg, steht aber trdm rel nah ~5m an meinem PC. Die von Fritz sind ja ziemlich teuer :O

Edit: Der sieht ganz solide aus oder ? Ist auch immer überall oben mit dabei
https://www.alternate.de/TP-LINK/TL-WN722N-WLAN-Adapter/html/product/144659?


----------



## Icedaft (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Wieso teuer?

AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick AC 430, USB 2.0 (20002628) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein guter Stick von Asus kostet auch nicht weniger, ganz im Gegenteil:

ASUS USB-AC53, USB 2.0 (90-IGYB002M00-0PA0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pauli (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Argument. Und was hältst du von meinem Vorschlag?

Die Preisunterschiede sind ja schon signifikant. Wie wirken die sich denn wirklich in der Praxis aus?


----------



## Icedaft (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Geht auch, nur bitte nicht einfach hinten ins MB einstecken sondern mittels USB-Verlängerung an einem erhöhten Ort aufstellen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. März 2014)

Pauli schrieb:


> Hallo K3n$i,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das hat mir sehr geholfen. Habe mir jetzt noch einmal diesen Thread hochgeholt. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/318687-umzug-beratung-bzgl-internetanbieter-router-3.html
> 
> ...



Du gibst dir die ganze Zeit selbst schon die Antwort.
Wieso den Anbieter wechseln, wenn du total zufrieden bist? Nur um dann am Ende 5-10 Euro zu sparen, wo du überhaupt nicht weißt wie es kommt? Noch dazu bei jemanden der eventuell qualitativ nicht auf der selben Höhe ist? 
Die Leute müssen auch mal kapieren das hohe Qualität und günstigster Preis irgendwie nicht vertretbar sind...

Zum Thema Kabel sag ich jetzt mal lieber nichts... 
Wie war das mit dem upload raten nochmal?
Bei 100 mbit/s nur 5 mbit/s   

Edit: Grad erst gesehen. Ist wohl alles schon bei dir geschehen. ^^
Dann viel Spaß und gutes gelingen.


----------



## Icedaft (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Wenn man die freie Auswahl an High-Speed-Internet (>50Mbit) hat, dann könnte man sogar zur Telekom greifen (FTTH).

Sofern in der ländlichen Region nur die Wahl zwischen Telekom mit 2-16Mbit (je nach Lage) oder einem Kabelnetzanbieter mit Wahlweise bis zu 150Mbit besteht, dann fällt mir die Wahl nicht schwer. Der Upload interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, meine Cloud bleibt zu Hause und die Leitung wird auch nicht nach 70GB künstlich eingebremst.....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. März 2014)

Bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten, d.h. unter 16 K gebe ich dir recht.

Wenn aber mehr geht und komplett alles auf max auch alles haben will (Download sowie auch Upload Raten), finde ich persönlich den Weg über die Telekom nicht verkehrt. 

Auch wenn es nu mehr kostet. ^^
(Und Mensch Kinas...gedrosselt wird doch nicht. Sonst wäre ich mit meinen 400 gb traffic schon längst dabei. )


----------



## Icedaft (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Das Problem ist einfach, das zwar 30 % der Gesamtbevölkerung von 82 Millionen in den Städten leben - im Umkehrschluss aber 70% auf dem Land leben und ja, auch diese wollen und brauchen Bandbreite im High-Speed-Bereich und nicht nur "Bauern-Wlan" (LTE)....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (19. März 2014)

Jop, das stimmt. 
Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Pauli schrieb:


> Kannst du noch einen guten WLAN Usb Stick empfehlen?


 Leider nicht. Ich habe wlan so gut es geht verbannt.
Wenn es aber tp-link sein soll, würde ich eher zu sowas tendieren.


----------



## Pauli (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ok danke, der sieht besser aus. Auch mit Bezug auf die Aussage von Icedaft, dass die Antenne nicht direkt am Mainboard seien soll wohl die bessere Option! Warum hast du WLan so gut es geht verbannt? Ich kann leider kein Kabel legen :/ Zwar alles 1 Geschoss aber dann müsste es über den Boden durch den Flur gehen


----------



## Icedaft (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B001F0OR1W/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1395261592&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Pauli (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Hm so könnte ich das wirklich gut unauffällig an der Wand lang legen.  Super tipp! Hoffe nur die Lan Ports an der Box gehen auch wieder, noch  nicht wieder getestet nachdem ich mit dem WLan reingekommen bin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seid echt super!  Ohne euch hätte ich bestimmt jetzt ne 7390 und einen unpassenderen Tarif und kein Fastpath 


@ TurricanVeteran : Habe gerade deinen Thread bezüglich des DSL Leistungstunings durchgelesen. Sehr interessantes Thema. Mit meiner easybell Telefonica Leitung und der 7360 bin ich von der Vorraussetzungen her ja eigentlich ganz gut aufgestellt. Aus Posts von dir  in anderen Threads konnte ich aber ableiten, dass man bei neuen Anschlüssen erstmal abwarten sollte bis sich das erstmal "einpendelt" , bevor man sich ans Limit herantasten sollte ? Sonst würde ich das erstmal dabei belassen und mich dann später in dem dafür von dir vorgesehenen / erstellten Thread melden.
Eine Frage aus brennendem Interesse aber trotzdem schon einmal : Wenn ich Fastpath aktivieren / bestmöglich nutzen möchte , um einen niedrigeren Ping zu bekommen , ist doch der Wert , der in den *Wert von dem Befehl **Latenzpfad- Fast= 2 Interleaving= 4 in den Wert 
*
*ctlmgr_ctl w sar settings/ControlBitfield “Wert” einfließt, entscheidend oder? 

LG:
*


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Pauli schrieb:


> Warum hast du WLan so gut es geht verbannt?


 Weil ich hier auf einem bauernhof lebe, wlan hier sowieso nicht überall hin kommt (außer mit tausend repeatern) und mein vater was dagegen hat wenn das die ganze nach läuft. (frag nicht warum...) Und da sein laptop hier das einzige ist was wlan benötigt, hab ich ihm einen alten router als basis-station eingerichtet und den kann er nach bedarf ein und ausstöpseln.
Aber mal was anderes, läuft dein anschluß? Und wenn ja, könntest du mal in das menü der fritzbox gehen, dort unter internet->dsl-informationen von übersicht, dsl und spektrum einen screenshot machen und das hier posten? Mich würden die leitungswerte und mit welcher geschwindigkeit die box syncronisiert interessieren.


----------



## Pauli (20. März 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Mache ich gerne! Wird laut Absprache Telekom heute Abend freigeschaltet. Die wollten gestern nur noch den Nachnamen des Vormieters und mein Stockwerk wissen, damit die nicht persönlich zur Schaltung kommen müssen


----------



## Pauli (9. April 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

So, nach nun so langer Zeit habe ich endlich (!) mein Internet. Die Verbindung ist fantastisch für 16k. Habe heute einen ersten Leitungstest gemacht und direkt 15900 Down und 980 UP , in CS habe ich mit WLAN Pings im Bereich von 14 - 22. (mit Handy als provisorischen WLAN Stick)  Mission erfolgreich.  Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben. 

Melde mich aber demnächst im Fritzbox Tuning Thread  Mal sehen, was so geht


----------



## Grim3001 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ich kann dir von Vodafon nur abraten! 

Support ist grottenschlecht, lange Wartezeiten in der Hotline und die Ausrede, welcher jeder Vodafon-Mitarbeiter am besten beherrscht: "Da können wir erstmal nichts machen, da ist die Telekom für zuständig." !

Geh besser gleich zur T-Kom. Das ist von allen Anbietern das kleinste übel (sind halt alle irgendwie schlecht).


----------



## Icedaft (9. April 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

Ich kann über Unitymedia nichts negatives berichten, 100Mbit von der Telekom hier auf dem Land wäre eher ein Wunschtraum, die haben nicht mal die 6Mbit stabil hinbekommen....


----------



## mrfloppy (10. April 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*

@grim das ist reines Wunschdenken das die tcom das kleinste übel ist.  Schlechter Support und zum Teil unfähige Techniker die unterwegs sind.  Meistens sind das aber die subunternehmer.  Die hauseigenen Techniker sind meist gut ausgebildet,  glauben aber das sie eine ganz große Nummer sind und allen anderen Technikern,  auch anderer Anbieter um Meilen überlegen sind nur weil sie beim rosa roten arbeiten.  Termine werden oft nicht eingehalten usw.  Also warum das kleinere übel?   Seh ich nicht so. Das ist Anbieter unabhängig.  Gibt mit Sicherheit auch Anbieter die vom Service her sogar besser sind als der rosa rote.


----------



## Pauli (10. April 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Grim3001 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir von Vodafon nur abraten!
> 
> Support ist grottenschlecht, lange Wartezeiten in der Hotline und die Ausrede, welcher jeder Vodafon-Mitarbeiter am besten beherrscht: "Da können wir erstmal nichts machen, da ist die Telekom für zuständig." !
> 
> Geh besser gleich zur T-Kom. Das ist von allen Anbietern das kleinste übel (sind halt alle irgendwie schlecht).




Ist doch eh schon alles entschieden? Wurde easybell


----------



## xsandrox (10. April 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



Pauli schrieb:


> Ist doch eh schon alles entschieden? Wurde easybell


 

poste mal deine DSL Werte.............


----------



## Pauli (18. April 2014)

*AW: Welchen Internetanbieter wählen?*



xsandrox schrieb:


> poste mal deine DSL Werte.............


 

17,2 Down, 1,2 Up  (laut Fritzbox Nutzeroberfläche) wieistmeineip gibt die selben Werte  LG

Ping 13-19 in D. --> bin supr zufrieden, hatte vorher 2x TCOM 16k und easybell ist leicht besser und billiger


----------

